# May not be news, but may be good to read....



## KBA in CT (Jun 22, 2007)

I was just doing my thing online, when I found this link on pot that i think all that who smoke it should at least read. Tell me what you think after you read it.

http://www.tiredofbeingalive.com/read/whymari-1.htm


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

It's an interesting article =) i enjoyed reading it. Take care bro, peace.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 22, 2007)

Its cool. I disagree that you shouldnt call it marijuana though. That doesnt make sense.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, a lot of the stuff in that article I'm skeptical on, but the stuff about the power elite meeting at the yearly "Bohemian Grove" and what they do there is the honest truth and more proof that the world is way wierder than we could ever believe. The site is in the redwoods of CA and anyone who wants to expand their horizons should google it.

                                       :holysheep:


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> Man, a lot of the stuff in that article I'm skeptical on, but the stuff about the power elite meeting at the yearly "Bohemian Grove" and what they do there is the honest truth and more proof that the world is way wierder than we could ever believe. The site is in the redwoods of CA and anyone who wants to expand their horizons should google it.
> 
> :holysheep:


 


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> With the combination of secrecy, power, and an elite bias, the Bohemian Grove has been a target for protest for many years. Specifically, the Bohemian Grove Action Network organizes protests and has aided journalists who wish to penetrate the secrecy surrounding the encampment. Over the years, individuals have infiltrated the Grove then later published video and claimed accounts of the activities at Bohemian Grove.
> On July 15, 2000, Austin, Texas-based journalist and filmmaker Alex Jones and his cameraman, Mike Hanson, became the first people to successfully infiltrate the Grove and make it out with documented evidence. With hidden cameras, Jones and Hanson were able to film the Cremation of Care ritual. The footage was the centerpiece of Jones' documentary, Dark Secrets: Inside Bohemian Grove. Jones states that a large number of men were in attendance during an "ancient Canaanite, Luciferian, Babylon mystery religion ceremony" involving a 45-foot statue of an owl which he named Moloch.
> A fellow British journalist, Jon Ronson of Channel 4, documented his view of the ritual in his book, Them: Adventures With Extremists. Ronson's interpretation of the ritual was more sanguine; he felt it was a startlingly immature and weird way for world leaders to behave on their summer vacation, but did not see evidence of covert Satanism.
> In the summer of 2005 , a Grove employee named "Kyle" clandestinely shot more revealing footage and sent it to Alex Jones, who made it the centerpiece of a sequel, The Order of Death, which was released in 2005. This new footage reveals the Owl statue is hollow with a stone exterior. The Grove's public address system is controlled from within the statue, which is also apparently used as a storage area. Various effigies of Care were also found here. "Kyle" was also able to obtain two brochures about the festivities and a membership list.
> ...


 
Huh....


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 25, 2007)

"....it was a startlingly immature and weird way for world leaders to behave on their summer vacation...":yeahthat: 

Sadly, not much different than they way they behave the rest of the year. I read somewhere that in between idolizing a stone owl & the male porn star, they discuss nuclear proliferation, etc., including, no doubt, the 'war on drugs,'


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing the info.....i found it to be very interesting!!!!IT is in THE BOOK just take a look!!!MAN MADE BOOZE....GOD MADE GRASS...I WISH THOSE ........ WOULD GET OFF OUR ..............!!!!!!THEY ARE RAGING A WAR THAT THEY WILL NEVER WIN,SMOKING REEFER ISNT A SIN!!!!!!!peace.........


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

hahha man that article was pertty funny dude
going to the judge with possion of blow hahaha
they should use Cannabis instead of Marijuana
it sounds better and just seems more classy to me


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 8, 2007)

daytripper_1967 said:
			
		

> MAN MADE BOOZE....GOD MADE GRASS...I WISH THOSE ........ WOULD GET OFF OUR ..............!!!!!!THEY ARE RAGING A WAR THAT THEY WILL NEVER WIN,SMOKING REEFER ISNT A SIN!!!!!!!peace.........


 
Just saw that coroner show on HBO & they said that "alcohol is a factor" in 30 or 40% (can't remember, must have been compromised) of all cases of "unnatural death." That means drinking plays a part in almost 1/2 the murder, mayhem, car wrecks, falling off things & landing on your head, drowning in 2 feet of stagnant water, hey, blame BOOZE not pot. Never saw even one credible report of someone dead because of MJ.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 8, 2007)

Right On   Merge Left!!!!!


----------



## Nik Peace (Jul 8, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> Man, a lot of the stuff in that article I'm skeptical on, but the stuff about the power elite meeting at the yearly "Bohemian Grove" and what they do there is the honest truth and more proof that the world is way wierder than we could ever believe. The site is in the redwoods of CA and anyone who wants to expand their horizons should *google* it.



or perhaps ask.com?  lol .     Seriously "Bohemian Grove"  actual factual.  * No Hoax.  *Educate yerselves.


----------



## triprey (Jul 23, 2007)

Great Info! Thanks KBA


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 26, 2007)

KBA its a good start but i wouldnt bring the bible into sense with this in one of scriptures in what he is talkin about "*But strong meat belongeth to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil"  *Even in the bible it talks about a fruit even humans werent suppose to eat im not saying marijuana is bad because in this backwards nation some people need 2 relax from the real world and just lay back
"*And another angel came and stood at the altar, having a golden censer; and there was given unto him much incense, that he should offer it with the prayers of all saints upon the golden altar which was before the throne. 
And the smoke of the incense, which came with the prayers of the saints, 
ascended up before God out of the angel's hand"*  Even if we are saints which i think all people in this world have a special purpose in life doesnt mean its good 2 be in a drug mine state all the time. Dont you think God just wants your joy without being in need of marijuana. Now im not saying marijuana isnt bad i love the stuff but it is a special herb and how are government has set it up can lead you in the wrong places. I've lost a lot of family over drugs and i speak from experience when u pettle in the black market u peddle into death. Keep it safe and may God Bless us all :holysheep:


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 26, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Its cool. I disagree that you shouldnt call it marijuana though. That doesnt make sense.



im assuming thats why theres all the slang terms for marijuana??


----------

